# Flounder gigging from a yak



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

um. You mean catching *flounder* from a kayak?

Yes.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Curious about this too. CFT said "Gigging" flounder. 

Used to do it a lot growing up in Florida many moons ago but we did it from a jon boat. 

Wondering if your eyeballs are high enough in a yak to be able to see them well enough.  
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey BB, don't you end up killing em' and not knowing if they are gonna be the min. size? Or are regs. different for gigging? 

Hey Oki, I think it's like spear fishing from a boat where you stab at em'. Sounds like fun, but don't see how it would work in a yak . . . unless you use your mirage drive hole?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Haven't gigged up here. Did it 30+ years ago down south. Back then, there wasn't a minimum size. (...didn't really matter because they were all huge.) Used to do it at night using a Coleman lantern on a high pole hanging over the water. LOTS of fun.

Nowadays, you still have to meet the minimum size when gigging. I think that part would make the sport a little difficult.
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Haven't gigged up here. Did it 30+ years ago down south. Back then, there wasn't a minimum size. (...didn't really matter because they were all huge.) Used to do it at night using a Coleman lantern on a high pole hanging over the water. LOTS of fun.
> 
> Nowadays, you still have to meet the minimum size when gigging. I think that part would make the sport a little difficult.
> .


My dad's buddy used to do the exact same thing in Florida, except the water was shallow enough for him to walk through. He says he always saw these pairs of shiny dots around him in water and never knew what caused the glowing. One day, he forgot his spear out there and went back during the day time. Along the edge, he saw alligators and realized that the glowing dots were actually their eyes shining in the darkness. Well, that was the last time he ever waded into that water to gig for flounder.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Gators. Just about all the fresh water I played in as a kid had gators in it. (Never seen one in salt water.)

Worse thing they ever did to me was steal fish off of my fish stringer. Used to whack'em up side the head with an oar when they got too close. 

Yeah, since then I've heard of folks getting hurt by them, but I never experienced it. In fact, I learned to water ski in gator infested water. Had to keep a close eye out to not hit one while up on skiis. Like hitting a log. 

Thread highjacked. Back to gigging...
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually my Sister-in-Laws boyfriend  was inviting me to come back down to SC for flounder gigging in Murrel's inlet. It is a 3 pronged spear. I had posted a question in another thread about regulations because how do you know the flattie is 15 inches and not 14 especially with the water displacing the light.

I'd rather practice Tom Hengst tactics.

Anyway he is building a raft of PVC to do gigging from. Sounds pretty cool ... BTW he is 65 and still going strong. He is also building a wooden lap-strake (sp) boat and a sail boat  Man has some skills!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Hijacking allowed, good stuff to read here.

Yep gigging was my question. Just wondered if it is physically possible from a yak; what kind of light setup, etc.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I've looked over the side of my yak and seen skates burrying into the sand, so I can see how you could gig a flounder. Probably wouldn't find as many as you would from a jon boat though.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> Hijacking allowed, good stuff to read here.
> 
> Yep gigging was my question. Just wondered if it is physically possible from a yak; what kind of light setup, etc.


we gig alot around here, and the first time i got my yak i was wondering about gigging from it.

we usually walk, when i say this i mean we have a float that carries our battery and then our lights hook up to that as we walk around the marsh and bars for flounder.

tried putting the battery in the yak ,and gigging, but it did not work so well.

few problems were..

1)not being high up enough to see
2)having to lean over ALOT to try and see
3) spooking lots of flounder with the big shadow


buttttt you could take your kayak , put your gear on it, paddle out to an otherwise unacessible place(other then by boat), and get out and walk from there.

me and my friend are going to do that next time the water/wind/weather cooperate. just paddle out to some nice sand bars on a low tides that we couldnt normally walk to.



If you figure out a way to do it, please let me know  I threw the idea of outriggers out there in my mind, but i just dont like gigging from the yak, and it didnt work very well.



as to whoever asked how do you know how big they are b4 u stick em?

well, you dont know EXACTLY how big they are..but my friend that taught me to gig when i moved down here, said if u gotta think about if they are close enough, just pass on that fish. its not worth stabbing one 1/4" to small having him die and not being able to keep him.

if u see a biggun', you will know  pretty dang fun.



Jesse


----------

